# Use Case auf Datenbank



## Arthur (16. Feb 2005)

Hallo!

suche Beispiele für Datenbank ER-Modell für die Abbildung von Use-Cases, 
hat schon möglicherweise jemand versucht Use-Cases in Datenbanken und nich in Textdokumenten zu speichern? 
wenn ja bitte um Erfahrungsbericht

Gruß Arthur


----------



## foobar (16. Feb 2005)

Was meinst du mit Use-Case in DB speichern?
Was willst du in der DB speichern? Das Diagramm????


----------



## bambi (16. Feb 2005)

Hmmm...

versteh' ich auch net so ganz? Willst Du eine bestimmte Tabellenstruktur oder willst Du Deine Use-Case-Datei in Deiner DB ablegen?

Also um Dateien oder so in DBs zu speichern nimmt man normalerweise den BLOB-Datentyp - je nach DB (DB2, Oracle) ist das natuerlich leicht anders...

Oder willst Du was ganz anderes machen???


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Feb 2005)

create table usecase
(
      usecase_id int PRIMARY KEY,
      name char(100)
)

create table usecasepart
(
     part_id int PRIMARY KEY,
     usecase_fid int FOREIGN KEY REFERENCES usecase(usecase_id),
     titel char(50),
     text varchar(1000)
)

typische parts wären vorbedingung, nachbedingung, fehlerbehandlung, beschreibung, usw.


----------



## Arthur (17. Feb 2005)

Hallo!

nee, nicht als BLOB-Datentyp.

die Antwort von Bleiglanz kommt dem Nahe. 
was ich brauche ist die Abbildung der Struktur eines USE CASES (Actor, Preconditions, Postconditions, Values for testing, ...) auf eine relationale Datenbank. Eben ein ER-Modell das UseCase-Daten normalisiert in der Datenbank abspeichern kann. Dabei soll beachtet werden das ein USE CASE mehrere Ablaufschemas haben kann. Jedes Ablaufschema gibt es verschiedenartige Ablaufschritte. Dazu gibt es natürlich auch spezifische Beispieldaten (gebe in das Feld Aktionsnummer eine Aktionsnummer ein. z.B.: A750001) 

Danke für die Antworten
Gruß
Arthur


----------



## Gast (14. Apr 2005)

Die Datenstruktur die du suchst existiert schon denn die meisten UML Modelle werden heutzutage mit XMI beschrieben, auch UseCases. Schau doch einfach mal hier:

http://db.apache.org/ojb/docu/howtos/howto-build-mappings.html


----------



## Guest (15. Feb 2007)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was meinst du mit Use-Case in DB speichern?
> Was willst du in der DB speichern? Das Diagramm????


----------

